# 15-0-15 Fertilizer?



## Buyanet (Feb 4, 2019)

I know there's plenty of options, I'd like to see what YOU use? 15-0-15 was recommended for me in my Soil Sample so I'm going to go with it. I am assuming not all 15-0-15 fertilizers are created equal.

Thanks!


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

No. A lot of the 15-0-15 is made with the very things you do not want on Centipede. Potassium Chloride, Urea, and the cut being done with limestone granules.


----------



## Buyanet (Feb 4, 2019)

Greendoc said:


> No. A lot of the 15-0-15 is made with the very things you do not want on Centipede. Potassium Chloride, Urea, and the cut being done with limestone granules.


That's why I was asking what you guys use!


----------



## LawnDrummer (Jan 16, 2019)

@Buyanet I used Lesco 15-0-15 last spring. I think I put down 1/2# of N per 1000. I tend to go lighter on the N rates with my centipede. Didn't have any issues and it gave a nice even green appearance.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

@LawnDrummer, did you apply the 15-0-15 as a starter app for initial spring green up, or did you apply it throughout the summer last year?


----------



## LawnDrummer (Jan 16, 2019)

@BakerGreenLawnMaker I used it as my starter fert in the Spring. I then moved on to Milo for the rest of th season as I didn't want to burn my lawn with synthetics and I was (and still am) learning. Surprisingly, my lawn turned out great using Milo.


----------



## BakerGreenLawnMaker (Mar 13, 2018)

@LawnDrummer, I use Milo too and love the results from it! Thanks to this forum, I ran across GreenTRX, it's similar to Milo, comes in a 50lbs bag and costs $25. It's supposedly better than Milo, so this year I'm gonna switch up and see what happens.


----------



## LawnDrummer (Jan 16, 2019)

@BakerGreenLawnMaker awesome! What's the NPK analysis on GreenTRX? Is it also made from the same 'stuff' as Milo?


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

Read the label to understand what you're getting. Not all NPK is the same, and companies change their formulations over time but keep the same brand label.


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

Here ya go.


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

Oops. Hope this one is better.


----------



## iFisch3224 (Jun 11, 2018)

Huge/personal fan of GreenTRX myself. And the fact my local Ewings & Siteone have it, is a bonus. A second bonus that it's made 25 miles away.


----------

